# American style bumping posts?



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

The only G-scale bumping posts I've seen are all European style.

I'm looking for something like this:
http://www.wch.com/pdf/catalog/bpfacts.pdf

or this:
https://www.aldonco.com/store/c/57-Bumping-Posts.aspx

which is the kind I see on my ride to work every morning.

Anyone know if there's a manufacturer for these guys? Anyone know of any plans for them?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex;

AristoCraft made a lighted bumper to go with their track. It had a more robust appearance than the prototype. You can see some of them at http://n.stuccu.com/s/Aristo+Craft+Track but you may have to scroll through several pages to get to those illustrations.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Dave Meashey said:


> Rex;
> 
> AristoCraft made a lighted bumper to go with their track. It had a more robust appearance than the prototype. You can see some of them at http://n.stuccu.com/s/Aristo+Craft+Track but you may have to scroll through several pages to get to those illustrations.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've seen those. The light and the toylike dimensions turned me off. Considering the simplicity of these things, I'm surprised there aren't more varieties. I'm guessing people just make 'em, which is likely what I'll end up doing.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Locomotive Joe sells a Hayes style bumper: Here is the link:  http://locomotivejoe.ecrater.com/p/11716784/g-scale-model-train-hayes-style


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is some info with illustrations that could serve as rough plans.
http://www.westernsafety.com/products/wch-railroadproducts/BumpingPosts.html

andrew


----------

